# الله والعنف



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 أبريل 2019)

القسوة والعنف في العهد القديم 
وتظهر خلال الشريعة من عقاب الرجم وقتل من مس التابوت والاباده الجماعية وموت الأطفال

هل يمكن اعتبار  ان الشريعه كانت من موسي لتنظيم حياه الشعب 
وليس املاء من الله لموسي (اي ان الله هو مصدرها )


----------



## خادم البتول (8 أبريل 2019)

القضية ليست فقط في القسوة والعنف، في هذا الإصحاح أو ذاك، وإلا استطاع أخوتنا في اللاهوت الدفاعي مثلا أن يردوا على هذا الأمر. ما يجعل هذه القضية القديمة مفتوحة دائما، تؤرقك هكذا منذ فترة كما أرقت الكثيرين بل حتى أعثرتهم، هو أن *شخصية الإله *نفسه في العهد القديم ليست هي أصلا ـ بل حتى لا تشبه ـ شخصيته في العهد الجديد! كيف يكون حقا هذا المُحب الوديع المتواضع القلب هو نفسه ذلك الجبار المنتقم ذو سخط رب الجنود؟

لكن هذه ليست معضلة حقا بل تفسيرها بسيط. إن نور الشمس شفاف أبيض، ولكن إذا كان زجاج نافذتك مثلا أزرق، ستضيء الغرفة كلها بلون أزرق. الآن: هل الشمس هي التي أضاءت الغرفة؟ *نعم*، بالتأكيد. ولكن أيضا *لا*، لأن ضوء الشمس ليس أزرق. الصواب بالتالي هو أن نميـّز أولا بين الضوء ولونه. هو أن نقول إن النور جاء من الشمس، نعم، ولكن النور اصطبغ بالأزرق ـ أو بغيره ـ حسب لون النافذة! 

كذلك: الشريعة والوحي كله من الله، نعم، لكنه *ظهــر* عنيفا أو رفيقا، وديعا أو غضوبا، قاسيا أو رحوما، حسب *قلوب البشر* التي تتلقاه!

الله بالتالي ـ الذي *يستحيل ابتداء إداركه في ذاته *ـ ظهر وديعا في العهد الجديد كما ظهر هو نفسه جبارا في العهد القديم! إنه سبحانه *في ذاته لا هذا ولا ذاك*، بل لا يمكن لعقولنا أبدا حتى أن تتخيل كنهه! *نوره *هو حقا ما يملأ الغرفة، نعم، لكن *لونه *هو ما تضيفه ـ *بالضرورة *ـ نوافذ قلوبنا وإدراكنا ووعينا على هذا النور!


لذلك فإن *مفتاح *الشريعة والعهد القديم كله نجده في *كلمة واحدة*، في عبارة السيد له المجد حول مسألة الطلاق عندما قال: من أجل *قساوة *قلوبكم كتب لكم هذه الوصية!

إن *قسوة البشر *هي ما فرضت قسوة الشريعة، بل قسوة التاريخ وقسوة الحروب وقسوة العالم كله وحتى قسوة الله نفسه! 

ولكن لا يعني هذا أن الله ذاته كان حقا قاسيا ثم صار رحيما. إن الله لا يتغير، أو حتى يغير شريعته، إنما *نحن *الذين نتغير! نحن الذين تتبدل نوافذنا، وعينا وقلوبنا، من ثم *يبدو *ـ بل يظهر *حتى في كتابنا *ـ كما لو أن نور الشمس الواحد يتبدل أيضا ويتغير!

أرجو أن تكون الصورة قد اتضحت ولو قليلا. 

​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 أبريل 2019)

تمام 
إذن كيف دخلت القسوة الشريعة وهي وحي


----------



## My Rock (9 أبريل 2019)

أخي الحبيب

من المهم ان نفهم قداسة الله و قسواة الخطية وتعديها على الله القدوس. الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا ان أجرة الخطيئة هي موت. الرب عادل ويعاقب الحاطئ، فكلما ازدات الخطيئة كلما ازداد عقابها.
ما تسميه بالقسوة هو نتيجة الخطيئة التي هي ضد طبيعة ومشيئة الله.


----------



## خادم البتول (9 أبريل 2019)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> تمام
> إذن كيف دخلت القسوة الشريعة وهي وحي




*من أجل قساوة قلوبكم كتب لكم هذه الوصية!*

هذا أجبناه بالفعل. ماذا كشفت لنا عبارة السيد المسيح؟ كشفت باختصار عن "*حالة القلب*" الذي كانت تخاطبه الشريعة. لذلك قلنا إن هذه العبارة هي *مفتاح *الفهم. ما هي حالة القلب في تلك اللحظة التاريخية؟ إنها *القسوة*! كل قسوة بالتالي تجدها في الشريعة ـ عموما ـ هي انعكاس لهذه القسوة التي كانت القلوب عليها.

الرجم على سبيل المثال ـ الذي تراه أنت اليوم قاسيا ـ كان بالعكس من أرحم أنواع الإعدام إذا وضعناه في *سياقه التاريخي! *إذا قرأت التاريخ وعرفت أنواع الإعدام المختلفة وكيف "تفنن" الإنسان حقا بل أبدع في اختراع وسائل للتعذيب الذي يفضي إلى الموت لعرفت معنى "قساوة قلوبكم" التي كان المسيح يشير إليها. لا أريد أن آتيك هنا بأمثلة حتى لا أفسد عليك ليلتك، ولكن يكفي أن أخبرك مثلا أن سلخ الضحية حيا ـ *السلخ *نفسه ليس الرجم ـ كان أرحم ما يزال من وسائل أخرى عديدة للإعدام اخترعها الإنسان ومارسها، بل استمر يمارس بعضها *حتى إلى القرن التاسع عشر!*




اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ............. وهي وحي




يا أستاذنا الحبيب كله وحي. هذه النقطة دقيقة جدا لكنها مهمة جدا فحاول معي فضلا مرة أخرى: لو كان إسرائيل يتكلم اللعة الصينية مثلا لجاء الوحي بالتالي صينيا. *هل معنى هذا أن الله ذاته يتحدث الصينية تحديدا؟ *لو كان إسرائيل بالعكس يتكلم الفرنسية لجاء الوحي فرنسيا. *هل معنى هذا أن لغة الله نفسه هي الفرنسية؟*

*لا هذا ولا ذاك. *نقول بالأحرى إن اللغة الصينية التي *ظهر* الوحي الإلهي بها ليست لغة الله ذاته، ولكنه رغم ذلك ظهر بها لأنها *لغة الإنسان *الذي يخاطبه هذا الوحي. 

اقرأ هذه العبارة التي بالأزرق جيدا. هذا مثال مبسط جدا. الآن سنقوم بتوسعة هذا المثال وتطويره قليلا: فقط استبدل كلمة "لغة" بكلمة "ثقافة". الفرق بينهما ليس كبيرا فـ«اللغة وعاء الثقافة» كما هو معروف. نحن نفكر حتى عبر اللغة! تصير عبارتنا بالتالي هكذا:إن الثقافة الصينية التي *ظهر *الوحي الإلهي بها ليست ثقافة الله ذاته، ولكنه رغم ذلك ظهر بها لأنها *ثقافة الإنسان *الذي يخاطبه هذا الوحي.​هل اتضح المقصود؟ إن القسوة والغضب والانتقام والعقوبة والرجم إلخ: *كل هذه ثقافة وتعبير عن ثقافة. *لكنها ليست ثقافة الله ذاته، سبحانه، وإنما *ثقافة الإنسان *الذي كان يخاطبه الوحي! 

* * *​
الشريعة والوحي كله إذأً من الله، نعم، وهذا ما شبّهناه في رسالتنا السابقة بنور الشمس الشفاف الأبيض. لكن القسوة، أو حتى الرحمة، وبالجملة كل ما هو *بشري *ـ ثقافي، وجداني، عقلي ـ هذا هو *لون *نوافذنا، *اللون الذي أضافته بشريتنا نحن بالضرورة إلى هذا الوحي!*

وأقول "بالضرورة"! لماذا؟ لأنه *لابد *أن يتلون الوحي الإلهي *ببشريتنا*. هذه *حتمية*. كما أوضحنا: إذا كان المتلقي صينيا، لابد عندئذ أن يكون الوحي صينيا، وإلا ما فهمه أحد! بالمثل: إذا كان المتلقي *قاسي *القلب جهولا عنيدا، ما أسهل أن يتحول إلى عبادة أوثان وعجول مثلا، لابد بالتالي حتما أن تكون الشريعة عندئذ بدورها *قاسية*، وإلا عجزت عن أي دور تشريعي أو حتى تنظيمي في هذه "الثقافة". بل لابد أن يكون الإله نفسه عندئذ هو حقا هذا السيد الجبار المهيب رب الجنود، وإلا ما عبده أحد أو عرفه أحد أو حتى اهتم بالأمر!


*ولكن *ـ وهنا *يجب فضلا الانتباه *ـ هذا لا يعني أن الوحي نفسه *في ذاته وحي قاس*، أو أن القسوة هي مقصود الله وإرادته منذ البدء، أو أن الله ذاته ـ سبحانه تنزه وتعالى عن كل أفكارنا ـ هو حقا هذا الجبار المخيف الغضوب، بالمعنى البشري للكلمة!

 *الوحي *ـ بعبارة أخرى ـ هو نور الله الشفاف الذي *لا لون له، لا لغة له، لا ثقافة له، لا حدود له،* وحي القدوس سبحانه كلمته الذي لا تحيط به أبدا عقولنا. هذا الوحي ـ في حالته "الإلهية" هذه إذا جاز التعبير ـ فوق الأفهام جميعا، لا يمكن استيعابه أبدا أو إدراكه، على الأقل ليس بعقولنا. من ثم لكي يستوعب العقل هذا الوحي لابد من *ترجمته *أولا، النزول به إلى *لغة بشرية *أولا، وضعه في وعاء *ثقافة إنسانية *أولا، وهكذا يتلون هذا الوحي الباهر الشفاف أخيرا، يصطبغ بـ"ألوان البشر" الذين يخاطبهم، "يتحدد" بحدودهم! يصير من ثم عبريا أو يونانيا.. يصير رحبا أو ضيقا.. يصير قاسيا أو رحوما.. يصير باختصار "إنسانيا" ـ رغم إنه ما يزال بالقطع وحيا إلهيا لا شك في ذلك!

(ولأنه *الإلهي اللا محدود *لم يزل، فقط "*يبدو*" محدودا، لا تنتهي قراءة هذا "الكتاب المقدس" أبدا ولا تنتهي أبدا معانيه وأنواره وأسراره)!

* * *​
اقرأ فضلا رسالتيّ مرة أخرى. لدينا في الحقيقة 3 مستويات هنا من الفهم أو من التفسير وأنا أصر حتى الآن على مخاطبتك من المستوى *الثالث *والأعمق حتى أحسم معك تماما هذه القضية. أخبرني فقط هل أدركت المقصود حتى الآن أم ما يزال غامضا. سأعود إن شاء الله في كل حال برسالة ختامية أشرح فيها باختصار هذه المستويات الثلاثة من التفسير حتى يكتمل بنعمة الرب فهمنا تماما.
​


----------



## خادم البتول (9 أبريل 2019)

My Rock قال:


> ......................
> ما تسميه بالقسوة هو نتيجة الخطيئة التي هي ضد طبيعة ومشيئة الله.




  [FONT=&quot]*بالضبط*. القسوة بالتالي ـ حتى بالوحي ـ *مصدرها الإنسان ليس الله. *هذا بالضبط ما أرمي إليه. فقط أحاول هذه المرة أن نحقق وعيا أشمل بالكتاب وبهذه القضية المزمنة حول القسوة والعنف عموما في العهد القديم، لعلنا بنعمة الرب ننتهي منها أخيرا وننتقل من ثم لما هو أهم وأروع وأجمل! ​

  [FONT=&quot]أهلا أستاذنا الحبيب، أسعدتني مشاركتك.​
​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (10 أبريل 2019)

آمين. اشكرك اخي الحبيب من أجل محبتك. الرب يحفظك ويديم المحبة بيننا.


----------



## خادم البتول (10 أبريل 2019)

فاجأني الليلة أنك تركت الأمر كله فجأة وشرعت في سؤال جديد! أتمنى بالتالي ألا أكون قد أثقلت عليك، فالمعنى الذي كنت أقصد ربما يكون بالفعل صعبا. من ناحية أخرى: كتبت بالفعل هذا الصباح "جزءا" من *الخريطة *التي أخبرتك عنها وكنت أنوي إرسالها في الختام، وهي الخريطة أو الخلاصة التي أعتقد ألا بد منها حتى يتضح المقصود وتتبين ما هي منطلقاتي خلف كل ما كنت أقول. الآن وقد تركتَ الأمر هكذا، لا داعي بالتالي لكتابة المزيد، ولكني سأرسل على الأقل هذا الجزء المكتوب بالفعل وهو ـ نشكر الرب ـ الجزء الأهم، حول هذا "المستوى الثالث" الذي كنت أشير إليه.

__________________________

...................

*
المستوى الثالث*

في هذا المستوى نقول بالأحرى إن الكتاب المقدس هو *ترجمة بشرية *ـ ثقافية واجتماعية وتاريخية ـ *لأفكار إلهية *لا حدود لسموها ولا انتهاء لمعانيها! الكتاب المقدس كله ـ وإن كتبه «أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس» ـ ما يزال يعكس "*فكر الله*" ومن ثم ما يزال دونه عقل الإنسان وغاية فهمه ومنتهى حكمته، لأن «أفكاري ليست أفكاركم، ولا طرقكم طرقي، يقول الرب. لأنه كما علت السماوات عن الأرض هكذا علت طرقي عن طرقكم وأفكاري عن أفكاركم».

وهنا بالتالي ـ من الناحية اللاهوتية ـ نتجاوز حتى ما قاله مار إسحق السرياني! (في المستوى الثاني). لقد نفينا صفات "الأنسنة" عن الله كالغضب والغيرة وغيرها، أما هنا فنصل إلى *كمال* التجريد له سبحانه وننفي عنه الصفات جميعا ـ حتى صفة المحبة ـ ما دامت بالمعنى الإنساني! هيهات لنا أن نفقه أصلا معنى *المحبة الإلهية*! كل الصفات "إسقاط" إنساني محدود على حقائق إلهية لا محدودة. إن تعبير "شخصية الإله" نفسه الذي استخدمناه طيلة الوقت هنا هو نفسه إسقاط آخر ومن ثم تعبير خاطئ! كيف عرفنا ابتداء أن له سبحانه "شخصية" ـ إلا لأننا، نحن البشر، يحمل كلٌ منا شخصية تميّزه؟  

لنقرأ هذه الفقرة القصيرة من كتاب "علم اللاهوت"، المجلد الأول، لنعرف كيف تكونت حقا هذه "الشخصية الإلهية" في عقولنا: *إن الإنسان عندما أراد أن يصف الله جل شأنه نظر إلى الموجودات التي حوله فوجدها نوعين: جليل وخسيس، فنسب الجليل لله ونرهه عن الخسيس، فوصفه بأنه موجود لينفي عنه العدم، ووصفه بأنه قادر لينفي عنه الضعف، والحقيقة أن الله أسمى وأرفع من ذلك بما لا يُحد. وليت شعري أليس يوصف الله بأنه حيّ، ولكن ما معنى الحياة؟  
*​أي أن *الوجود* نفسه *والقدرة* وغير ذلك من الصفات التي لا تقبل الجدل هي نفسها لا تصف الله حقا في ذاته وإنما فقط تصف "*فهم الإنسان*" لله ومنتهى إداركه لهذا المنزّه فوق كل عقل!

لذلك فالله لا يمكن معرفته عقلا وإنما فقط عبر "*خبرة*" مباشرة! الله سبحانه فائق مطلق لا محدود لا منظور، ومن ثم فهو *خفيّ* تماما بالنسبة للعقل. ولكن هكذا أيضا أفكاره وطرقه، هكذا معانيه ومقاصده، وهكذا من ثم الوحي كله!


الكتاب المقدس إذاً ـ الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا ـ هو حرفيا *نقطة التقاء *السماء بالأرض! الكتاب الذي يصير فيه الخفيّ منظورا و"يبدو" المطلق نسبيا واللا محدود محدودا. الكتاب الذي يستطيع معه العقل من ثم أن *يلمح* أخيرا ولو قبسا خافتا من أنوار الله وهكذا يستطيع الإشارة إليه: «ها هو ذا، الجبار المهيب» ـ أو «ها هو ذا، الوديع المتواضع»!

ولكن: كيف صار الخفيّ منظورا و*ظهر* اللا محدود كأنه محدود؟ 

حدث هذا بالضبط كما حدث "التجسد"، عندما *تنازلت المعاني الإلهية اللا متناهية فتجسدت في حروف إنسانية متناهية! عندما قَبـِل سبحانه أن يتشكل وحيه اللا محدود في لغة بشرية محدودة، وأن تلبس شريعته ثقافة الإنسان فتتحدد من ثم بأحكام هذه الثقافة وتتقيـّد بأفكارها وتتلون بألوانها!َ* هكذا ـ *وهكذا فقط *ـ أمكن أن *تظهر* وأن تستعلن شريعة السماء مطلقة البر فائقة القداسة. ولكن هكذا أيضا، وبالضرورة، أخذت شريعة السماء من ثقافة الأرض ملامحها المميزة ـ كما أخذ جسد الكلمة بالضرورة ملامح الجسد البشري! فهذه أخيرا ـ هذه الملامح المميزة ـ هي ما تصفه أنت اليوم بالقسوة!

ولكن قسوة أم رحمة، عدل أم محبة، أيا ما كان وصفنا للشريعة والعهد القديم عموما: هذا *في كل حال* هو لون الثقافة الإنسانية التي تجسد فيها الوحي على الأرض، لا لون الوحي ذاته كما هو في السماء! لون *قساوة* البشر وقساوة أفكارهم وقلوبهم، لا لون القدوس سبحانه في علاه تنزّه عن كل صفاتنا وكل لغاتنا!


______________________

*ملاحظـــات: *

1- كنا في هذا الموضوع نتحدث ـ باختصار شديد ـ *ليس *عن العهد القديم ولكن فقط عن "ظاهرة العنف" في العهد القديم، والتي هي بالفعل موضوع مناظرة ساخنة وطويلة ومُضنية بين أهل الإيمان وأهل الإلحاد. أما العهد القديم عموما فليس مجرد مسلسل للعنف، بل جزء نعتز تماما به من الكتاب المقدس، كما أنه أيضا ـ بعيدا عن قداسته الدينية ـ درّة أدبية ومعزوفة من أجمل ما عرف الأدب العبري والإنساني بوجه عام. كذلك حين نركز ـ بالضرورة في هذا السياق ـ على وجه واحد من شخصية الإله، الجبار المهيب، نرجو من زائرنا الكريم الذي لم يقرأ العهد القديم ألا يختزل الأمر كله في هذا الوجه فقط، فهو في العهد القديم أيضا ـ وأولا ـ سبحانه القدوس «*قدوس أنا الرب*»، سبحانه «*ذو صلاح وصدق، طويل الأناة، مدبر الجميع بالرحمة*»، سبحانه نور داود وكل مُحبيه وخلاصهم، «سراجهم ونور ظلمتهم»، سبحانه «الذي يخبئهم في مظلته يوم الشر وبستر خيمته يسترهم»! 

2- أشكرك ـ أستاذنا الحبيب أوريجانوس ـ على الحوار وأرجو ألا تعود للرد أو حتى التعليق. هذه مجرد خاتمة أعتقد أنها ضرورية، خلاصة لكل ما كنت أرمي إليه كما ذكرت، وأيضا لكي لا يترك كلانا الأمر معلقا أو مفتوحا هكذا فجأة. علاوة على ذلك فقد بدأتَ بالفعل سؤالا جديدا وأتذكر أن قوانين الموقع هنا لا تسمح بطرح سؤالين معا هكذا بالتوازي. بكل حال فقط أخبرك أن هذه آخر كلماتي شخصيا هنا. تحياتي في الختام وعذرا عن أية صعوبة أو حرج ربما تكون كلماتي قد سببته، دون قصد بالتأكيد.  سلام المسيح وعلى المحبة دائما نلتقي.


​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 أبريل 2019)

My Rock قال:


> أخي الحبيب
> 
> من المهم ان نفهم قداسة الله و قسواة الخطية وتعديها على الله القدوس. الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا ان أجرة الخطيئة هي موت. الرب عادل ويعاقب الحاطئ، فكلما ازدات الخطيئة كلما ازداد عقابها.
> ما تسميه بالقسوة هو نتيجة الخطيئة التي هي ضد طبيعة ومشيئة الله.


اشكرك أستاذي علي التوضيح
ولكن هنا هل العقاب من الله ام هو أجرة ونتيجة الخطية


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 أبريل 2019)

```
فاجأني الليلة أنك تركت الأمر كله فجأة وشرعت في سؤال جديد! أتمنى بالتالي ألا أكون قد أثقلت عليك، فالمعنى الذي كنت أقصد ربما يكون بالفعل صعبا. من ناحية أخرى: كتبت بالفعل هذا الصباح "جزءا" من [B]الخريطة [/B]التي أخبرتك عنها وكنت أنوي إرسالها في الختام، وهي الخريطة أو الخلاصة التي أعتقد ألا بد منها حتى يتضح المقصود وتتبين ما هي منطلقاتي خلف كل ما كنت أقول. الآن وقد تركتَ الأمر هكذا، لا داعي بالتالي لكتابة المزيد، ولكني سأرسل على الأقل هذا الجزء المكتوب بالفعل 

ب
```
العكس نهائي 
انا قرأت ردك أكثر من ثلاث مرات وللاسف لن استطيع هضم الفكرة لذلك تركت الموضوع حتي أقرأه عدت مرات أخري حتي اتمكن من ذلك وحتي يتم شرح أكثر ولا أسأل كثير في الموضوع

اتمني لو حضرتك تكمل الرد وعدم ردي فقط لصعوبة هضم الفكرة لأنها جديده عليا

فتح موضوع أخري لا يعني انتهاء الاول بل البحث في اكتر من تسأل تدور في رأسي 

عارف اني تعبك ولكن معجب جدا بطريقه شرحك أنتظر التوضيح اكثر[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 أبريل 2019)

هل تقصد ان الانسان عبر بلغته وأسلوبه عن الله في الشريعة بم ليس من الله ولكن بسبب ظروف وطبيعة الشعب في ذلك الفترة 
وان تغير الفترات تتغير معها الشريعة  لأنها نظرتنا نحن عن الله


----------



## خادم البتول (11 أبريل 2019)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> العكس نهائي  انا قرأت ردك أكثر من ثلاث مرات وللاسف لن استطيع هضم الفكرة لذلك تركت الموضوع حتي أقرأه عدت مرات أخري حتي اتمكن من ذلك وحتي يتم شرح أكثر ولا أسأل كثير في الموضوع
> 
> اتمني لو حضرتك تكمل الرد وعدم ردي فقط لصعوبة هضم الفكرة لأنها جديده عليا
> 
> ...




أولا لا أعتقد أنه يليق أستاذنا الحبيب ـ سامحني ـ أن تترك شخصا ينتظر ثم تذهب فجأة لتفتح موضوعا جديدا، دون أية إشارة أو تنويه. أعتقد كان من الممكن أن تكتب على الأقل هذا الذي كتبتَ الآن في رسالة قصيرة قبل المغادرة. ثانيا: لا يجوز ـ وأنت عضو قديم هنا ـ أن تفتح موضوعين معا هكذا على التوازي! بداية موضوع تعني ببساطة نهاية السابق. بل حتى لا تجوز قبل نهاية السابق!

"حصل خير" على أي حال كما نقول في مصر. هذا بالعكس تقدير الرب ورحمته بي، لأنه يعلم كم أنا بالفعل مشغول خاصة هذه الأيام. 




اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> هل تقصد ان الانسان عبر بلغته وأسلوبه عن الله في الشريعة بم ليس من الله ولكن بسبب ظروف وطبيعة الشعب في ذلك الفترة
> وان تغير الفترات تتغير معها الشريعة  لأنها نظرتنا نحن عن الله




الله ينور عليك!  

يعني ليس تماما.. لكن على الأقل التقطت الخيط.. رائع جدا .. إرجع على أي حال لرسالتك الأولى تماما هنا. كنت تقول: 



اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> القسوة والعنف في العهد القديم
> 
> وتظهر خلال الشريعة من عقاب الرجم وقتل من مس التابوت والاباده الجماعية وموت الأطفال
> 
> ...




*الاثنان*!  الاثنان معا. كنت خلال كل هذا فقط أحاول شرح "*كيف*" يكون الاثنين معا رغم  تعارضهما الظاهر. لكن "*الإجابة*" نفسها ختاما وباختصار هي الاثنان معا (حسب فهمي  المتواضع بالطبع). الشريعة هي الله قطعا من حيث مصدرها، لكنها أيضا  موسى/إسرائيل/الإنسان من حيث اللغة والثقافة والمجتمع والأحكام والعادات  والأعراف والتاريخ والمكان... إلخ. 

على أي حال نكتفي فعلا بهذا  القدر لأن الفكرة قد تكون حقا صعبة ـ ليس عليك، ليس هذا ما أقصد أبدا هنا  أو في رسالتي السابقة، ولكن لأن الفكرة نفسها تحتاج ربما تمهيدا طويلا أو  حتى كتابا كاملا. تحياتي في الختام مع شكري مرة أخرى وحتى نلتقي.


​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 أبريل 2019)

خادم البتول قال:


> أولا لا أعتقد أنه يليق أستاذنا الحبيب ـ سامحني ـ أن تترك شخصا ينتظر ثم تذهب فجأة لتفتح موضوعا جديدا، دون أية إشارة أو تنويه. أعتقد كان من الممكن أن تكتب على الأقل هذا الذي كتبتَ الآن في رسالة قصيرة قبل المغادرة. ثانيا: لا يجوز ـ وأنت عضو قديم هنا ـ أن تفتح موضوعين معا هكذا على التوازي! بداية موضوع تعني ببساطة نهاية السابق. بل حتى لا تجوز قبل نهاية السابق!
> 
> "حصل خير" على أي حال كما نقول في مصر. هذا بالعكس تقدير الرب ورحمته بي، لأنه يعلم كم أنا بالفعل مشغول خاصة هذه الأيام.
> ​



انا فعلا اسف جدا لم أكن اقصد ذلك نهائي معاك أستاذي 



```
الله ينور عليك! :) 

يعني ليس تماما.. لكن على الأقل التقطت الخيط.. رائع جدا :).. إرجع على أي حال لرسالتك الأولى تماما هنا. كنت تقول: 

[B]الاثنان[/B]!  الاثنان معا. كنت خلال كل هذا فقط أحاول شرح "[B]كيف[/B]" يكون الاثنين معا رغم  تعارضهما الظاهر. لكن "[B]الإجابة[/B]" نفسها ختاما وباختصار هي الاثنان معا (حسب فهمي  المتواضع بالطبع). الشريعة هي الله قطعا من حيث مصدرها، لكنها أيضا  موسى/إسرائيل/الإنسان من حيث اللغة والثقافة والمجتمع والأحكام والعادات  والأعراف والتاريخ والمكان... إلخ. 

على أي حال نكتفي فعلا بهذا  القدر لأن الفكرة قد تكون حقا صعبة ـ ليس عليك، ليس هذا ما أقصد أبدا هنا  أو في رسالتي السابقة، ولكن لأن الفكرة نفسها تحتاج ربما تمهيدا طويلا أو  حتى كتابا كاملا. تحياتي في الختام مع شكري مرة أخرى وحتى نلتقي.
```

كنت اتمني ان تنشر الثلاث مستويات
لزياده فهم الموضوع 
اتمني لو في اي كتاب يشرح الموضوع 

لاني قرأت مقاله عن 13 محاولة لحل مشكلة العنف


----------



## خادم البتول (13 أبريل 2019)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> كنت اتمني ان تنشر الثلاث مستويات لزياده فهم الموضوع
> اتمني لو في اي كتاب يشرح الموضوع
> 
> لاني قرأت مقاله عن 13 محاولة لحل مشكلة العنف




13 محاولة؟ ههههههههههه.. أضحكتني فعلا! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





في الحقيقة هناك أمور وزوايا وأسئلة عديدة في المسيحية لا يمكن إجابتها هكذا عن طريق العقل فقط. هذه باختصار ـ وبكل صدق ـ *خلاصة *تجربتي وكل ما قرأت وعرفت واختبرت. هناك بالفعل "إدراك داخلي" عميق هو غالبا ما نسميه "عمل النعمة"، وهو أمر يتجاوز العقل وبالتالي يصعب شرحه أيضا للأخرين، خاصة إذا كانوا يعتمدون على العقل فقط كحال أخوتنا الملحدين. أعتقد أن هذا هو سبب المحاولات المتعددة. 

من هنا أدعوك لترك أسئلتك الكثيرة هذه كلها جانبا وألا تكون فريسة هكذا لعقلك يقفز بك لاهثا من سؤال لسؤال! هل تريد حقا إجابة لأسئلتك؟ عليك *بالصمت *إذاً! كل الإجابات بالفعل داخلك، *بالفعل*، ستعرفها جميعا حين يصمت عقلك وتسكن أفكاره فتستطيع عندئذ سماع صوت *القلب *الهامس خلف كل هذا الضجيج!

* * *​
صدقا لم أكتب إلا المستوى الثالث، الذي أرسلته بالفعل. كما أنه حتى لو كتبت، ربما يكون كل هذا في النهاية ـ خاصة بعد هذا الفأل الطيب منك ـ هو فقط المحاولة الرابعة عشر! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




على أي حال بما أنك اجتهدت كل هذا الجهد وقرأت عدة مرات حتى التقطت الخيط أخيرا وبدأت فيما يبدو تدرك المقصود، نشكر الرب، سأوضح لك باختصار أين على الأقل يقع الخطأ البسيط في فهمك، كما تعبر عنه تلك الفقرة التي أرسلتها بالأمس. أعود إليك إن شاء الله بهذا الإيضاح بعد انتهاء سؤالك الثاني تماما ـ إذا انتهى  ـ احتراما لقوانين القسم من ناحية واحتراما كذلك لهذا الجهد الطيب من أستاذنا الحبيب *عابد يهوه *الذي بدأ بإجابتك هناك بالفعل. تحياتي وإلى لقاء. 

​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أبريل 2019)

خادم البتول قال:


> 13 محاولة؟ ههههههههههه.. أضحكتني فعلا!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



13 محاوله هي عبارة عن 23 راي ومفسر للحوادث العنف 
احدي هذه المحاولات تقترب من شرحك ولكن ليس بهذه الأسلوب ولا العمق

ذلك شرحك جعلني أقارب أكثر لهذا الرأي 
تمام سوف أنتظر حين الانتهاء من السؤال لمعرفه المزيد
تعبك معي أستاذي الفاضل


----------



## خادم البتول (21 أبريل 2019)

سلام ونعمة: أشكرك على الثقة الغالية و"تعبك راحة" أستاذنا الحبيب.  يبدو  أن موضوعك الثاني قد انتهي بالفعل، ولو مؤقتا. أعود بالتالي إليك كما  وعدت. ولكن سأكتب اليوم كثيرا فدعنا ندخل إلى الموضوع مباشرة: 




اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> هل تقصد ان الانسان عبر بلغته وأسلوبه عن الله في الشريعة *بما ليس من الله *ولكن بسبب ظروف وطبيعة الشعب في ذلك الفترة
> وان تغير الفترات *تتغير معها الشريعة  *لأنها نظرتنا نحن عن الله




في العبارة الأولى خطأ وفي العبارة الثانية لَبس. الخطأ هنا أولا هو قولك «بما ليس من الله». لماذا؟ لأن "*كله*" من الله، ولكن "*كله*" أيضا «بسبب ظروف وطبيعة الشعب في تلك الفترة». كيف؟ لأنه ببساطة *لا يوجد بديل آخر*! كلام الله *لا يمكن إلا *أن يتشكل حسب «ظروف وطبيعة الشعب في تلك الفترة»! هل يمكن أن يخاطب الله شعبا "*بغض النظر*" عن ظروفه وطبيعته؟ الخطاب الإلهي لابد أن يأتي وفق لغة المخاطَب وحسب عقله وتكوينه وثقافته وبيئته ومجتمعه وبالجملة درجة *وعيه *الإنساني عموما في تلك *اللحظة تحديدا* في ذلك *الموضع تحديدا*. هذا وإلا استحال حتى فهم الخطاب الإلهي ناهيك عن تطبيقه!

هذا في الحقيقة هو أساس الفكرة كلها هنا، وهذا الخطأ بالتالي يكشف أنك لم "تملكها" أو تصل لفهمها الكامل بعد. قررت من ثم أن أشرح الأمر كله مرة أخرى، على أن ننطلق معا هذه المرة من *البداية تماما*، *بالتدريج تماما*، وبلغة *بسيطة تماما*. أعتقد أنه هكذا فقط يمكن "استيعاب" هذه الرؤية كلها أخيرا بمشيئة الرب. ولكن سامحنى لأن الرسالة ستكون بالضرورة طويلة إلى حد ما. 

* * *​
بدايةً: *اللا محدود لا يمكن أبدا للعقل استيعابه*. لابد من وضع *حدود *له أولا. إذا وضعنا له حدودا: أصبح *محدودا*. إذا أصبح محدودا: أصبح *محددا*. إذا أصبح محددا: أمكن للحواس *استقباله *وأمكن للعقل أخيرا أن يدركه. معايا؟ 

ماذا حدث عند *التجسد*؟ الكلمة اللا محدود أصبح _كأنه_ محدود بالجسد. «الله ظهر في الجسد». الجسد هو "الحدود" التي "*تحدد*" بها اللا محدود. ولأنه "تحدد" هكذا بالجسد: أمكن للناس أن يروه بعيونهم وأن يسمعوه بآذانهم وأن يلمسوه بأيديهم. معايا؟

الآن: هذا الجسد الذي "تحدد" به الكلمة: هل هو جسد *بشري أم إلهي؟ *الإجابة هي أنه جسد بشري! وهنا طبعا سوف تعترض: «لااااا، الجسد *تألّه *بحضور الكلمة، فهو جسد إلهي»! أو كما يقول أخوتنا الروم بعبارة بسيطة جميلة: «الشخص (الأقنوم) الذي ينطق في هذا الجسد ليس شخصا بشريا وإنما شخص الكلمة ذاته، من ثم فالجسد إلهي»!


رائع جدا. نتفق إذاً على أن الجسد إلهي (أو متأله) لأنه جسد الكلمة. ولكن السؤال هنا هو: لماذا ظهر هذا الجسد الإلهي وله أربعة أطراف مثلا؟ لماذا لم تكن له أجنحة؟ لماذا كان طوله هذا الطول، أو وزنه هذا الوزن؟ لماذا ـ بشكل عام ـ أخذ جسد الكلمة الإلهي هذه *المواصفات والخصائص *بالذات و"*تحدد*" بها دون غيرها؟  

الإجابة ببساطة هي أن هذه مواصفات الجسد "*البشري*" وخصائصه. هذه حدود البشرية *وشروطها*. وعليه فالكلمة ـ اللا محدود ابتداء ـ تحدد في تجسده بـ"*حدود البشر*"! لسه معايا؟ 

جسد الكلمة إذاً إلهي وبشري في آن معا! إلهي لأنه جسد الكلمة، في الوقت ذاته بشري لأن مواصفات جسده هذا كلها *مواصفات بشرية*. 

وهنا نضيف ـ علاوة على ذلك ـ أن هذه المواصفات *بالضرورة *بشرية، *لابد *أن تكون بشرية! لماذا؟ لأنه لا توجد هنا ـ بل يستحيل أن توجد ـ مواصفات إلهية! لو أن لله منذ البدء جسد لكانت مواصفات جسده هذا الإلهي هي المواصفات الإلهية. ولكن ليس لله أصلا جسد، ليس له أية حدود أو تحديد، سبحانه فوق كل حد. وعليه: أي تحديد وأية مواصفات لهذا التحديد هي *دائما وبالضرورة بشرية!*

* الآن ننتقل بهذا الفهم إلى الكتاب المقدس. *

* * *​
لنأخذ على سبيل المثال أمرا إلهيا من أشد الأوامر التي يظهر فيها العنف بوضوح: «*الآن اذهب واضرب عماليق... إلخ*». السؤال هو: كيف انتقل "فكر الله" من...من سمو الألوهة: «*كما علت السماوات عن الأرض هكذا علت أفكاري عن أفكاركم*»..

إلى صيغة الأمر: «*الآن اذهب واضرب عماليق*...»؟​ببساطة ـ وكما أوضحنا ـ "*تحدد*" هذا الفكر الإلهي الفائق السمو المطلق القداسة في هيئة أوامر لغوية "*بشرية*"! الوحي إلهي إذاً، مصدره إلهي، لا خلاف. رغم ذلك فقد *تحدد* الوحي هكذا على هذا النحو بالذات (قاسيا كان أو رحيما)، بهذه المواصفات والخصائص دون غيرها (قاسية كانت أو رحيمة)، لأن هذه *مواصفات "البشر" وخصائصهم *ـ *ليس الله! *لقد "حددت" مواصفات العقل/القلب البشري منطوق الكلام الإلهي نفسه، بالضبط كما حددت مواصفات الجنس البشري جسد الكلمة نفسه!

هذه تحديدا هي "*المفارقة*" وهي بالتالي مصدر الصعوبة كلها. ولكن تأمل بهدوء:

لو أن جسد المسيح كان طوله مثلا 6 أقدام: *هل يعنى هذا أن اللاهوت نفسه طوله 6 أقدام؟*

بالمثل: لو أن «اذهب واضرب عماليق» أمر دموي قاسٍ: *هل يعني هذا أن الله نفسه إله دموي قاسٍ؟*


نقول بالتالي: *حتى لو كان الأمر الإلهي قاسيا، مع ذلك ليس الله هو مصدر هذه القسوة! *مصدر القسوة هو بالأحرى عملية "*التحديد البشري*" التي خضع الوحي _بالضرورة _لها ـ التحديد اللغوي والعقلي والنفسي، الثقافي والاجتماعي والسياسي والتاريخي.. إلخ! 

ولماذا خضع الوحي _*بالضرورة *_لهذه العملية؟ 

لكي يتجسد أصلا! لكي "يتحدد" هكذا في هيئة *وحي *أساسا! لكي ينتقل من مجد ومن علياء "الفكر الإلهي" اللا محدود ليصير كتابا وناموسا ووصايا محددة يستطيع العقل من ثم إدراكها!

وهنا مرة أخرى نؤكد ـ كقاعدة عامة ـ أن *أي "حدود" وأي "تحديد" هو دائما وبالضرورة بشري*، لا إلهي، لأن الله ذاته ببساطة لا يعرف حدا، سبحانه مطلق لا متناهٍ فوق كل الحدود!

(لذلك ـ لاهوتيا ـ الله ليس له *اسم*! حتى مجرد الاسم "تحديد" وهو سبحانه فوق كل تحديد وفوق كل حد)! 

* * *​
إن "*فكر الله*" ـ المتعالي علوّ السماوات عن الأرض ـ كان وما يزال دونه حتى مجرد الفهم، كما أن الكلمة له المجد كان وما يزال دونه الحواس والعقل. *ولكن حين تجسد هذا أو ذاك، تنازلاً منه سبحانه ومحبة للبشر، كان حتميا أن يأخذ "الشرط البشري" الذي ظهر فيه ولأجله!*

لذلك جاز ـ من حيث المبدأ ـ تفسير الكتاب كله *رمزيا*، كما رأينا هنا مؤخرا في "قصة آدم وحواء"! إن إنكار أوغسطين مثلا لـ"أيام الخلق الستة" لم يصدر عن مجرد جسارة أو جرأة إزاء نص كتابي واضح، وإنما صدر أولا عن إدراك عميق أن "*المعاني الإلهية*" تعلو فوق "*حرفية*" أي نص حتى لو كان النص المقدس! المعانى الإلهية لا تتقيد بأي "*كـلام*" حتى لو كان كلام الله، ذلك لأن كلام الله هذا "تحدد" أصلا هكذا ـ في هيئة "كلام" ـ بحدود البشر، ولأجلهم، ليس لأن المعانى الإلهية نفسها حقا محدودة!


*الخلاصـة:* *الوحي مرآة الإنسان*، تنعكس فيه صورة الإنسان، تنكشف فيه *حدود البشرية *لا حدود الألوهية! إن العنف بالعهد القديم، وإن بدا مصدره إلهيا، *هو في الحقيقة عنف الإنسان نفسه، كما أن القسوة هي قسوة عقله وقلبه في تلك اللحظة التي ظهر فيها الوحي ـ حسب عقله وقلبه ـ لمخاطبته! *

*إن وحي الله منزّه تماما وكليا عن أي عنف أو قسوة أو دموية فرضها "التحديد البشري" عليه ـ حتى رغم أن هذا بالفعل نص كلام الله نفسه ــ تماما كما أن الكلمة «بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره» منزّه تماما عن أي "طول" أو "وزن" أو "شكل" فرضه التجسد البشري عليه ـ حتى رغم أن هذا بالفعل وصف جسد الكلمة نفسه!*

* * *​
بالتالي ـ وبناء على كل ما سبق ـ بدلا من:الإنسان عبّر بلغته وأسلوبه عن الله في الشريعة ـ *بما ليس من الله *ـ ولكن بسبب ظروف وطبيعة الشعب في تلك الفترة.​الصواب هو:الإنسان عبّر بلغته وأسلوبه عن الله في الشريعة ـ _*بما هو من الله *_ـ ولكن حسب ظروف وطبيعة الشعب في تلك الفترة.

​الآن ننتقل إلى العبارة الثانية في رسالة جديدة، ثم نختم أخيرا بـ"صورة" قد تساعد "العقل" قليلا على استيعاب الفكرة كلها بشكل عام. 

....................
​


----------



## خادم البتول (21 أبريل 2019)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> .................
> وان تغير الفترات *تتغير معها الشريعة  *لأنها نظرتنا نحن عن الله




نعم، ولكن *الشريعة نفسها لا تتغير*. الذي يتغير هو ما *نستقبله* نحن من هذه الشريعة بناء على درجة وعينا واستعدادنا وقدراتنا! 

إذا تراكمت السحب السوداء أمام الشمس حتى أظلمت الدنيا أو كادت: هل يعني هذا أن الشمس نفسها ضعفت! لو أن السحب بالعكس ذهبت وانهمر النور: هل يعني هذا أن الشمس نفسها زادت أو كبرت! الذي تغير في الحالتين *ليس الشمس نفسها أو حتى نورها *وإنما كثافة السحب وحالة السماء التي يسافر النور خلالها قادما إلينا. 

بالمثل: الشريعة، كالشمس، *واحدة لا تتغير*. الذي يتغير هو *سماء الإنسان *نفسه ـ وعيه وأفكاره وقلبه ـ وكم هو نقي صافٍ هذا القلب أم بالعكس ملبّد بغيوم القسوة والكبرياء والجهل والطمع.. إلخ.


ولكن قيل ـ مثلا ـ «*عين بعين وسن وبسن، وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر*»: أليس هذا تغييرا في الشريعة؟ ثم ابتداء: إذا كان المسيح هو الله وهو واضع الشريعة فلماذا الآن يغيّرها؟ 

في الحقيقة إن المسيح لم يغيّر شيئا! من وجهة نظره له المجد: ليس هناك أي تغيير! «*عين بعين*» *هي نفسها *«*لا تقاوموا الشر*»! «عين بعين» هي نور الشريعة حين وصلنا ضعيفا خافتا بعد أن عبر خلال غيوم الإنسان، خلال جهالة عقلة وقساوة قلبه وانحطاط ضميره. «لا تقاوموا الشر» هي *نفس النور من نفس الشريعة *حين تبددت كل السحب والغيوم عن وعي الإنسان ـ _بمجيئه له المجد _ـ وهكذا عرفنا أخيرا على الأرض كمال نور الشمس المشرق منذ الأزل!

(أو لنأخذ تشبيه القمر: القمر نفسه "*كامل*" دائما، لكنه قد "يبدو" لنا هلالا، وقد يبدو بدرا. «عين بعين» هي الشريعة في طور الهلال، «لا تقاوموا الشر» هي *نفس الشريعة *حين اكتمل البدر! إذاً فالقمر نفسه ـ من وجهة نظر القمر ـ *كامل لا يتغير*، فقط "يظهر" متغيرا. كذلك الذي يتغير هنا ليس الشريعة نفسها ولكن فقط ما يظهر ويستعلن لنا على الأرض من هذه الشريعة _الكاملة في ذاتها _دائما).

لذلك يقول مثلا: «*طوبى لأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله*»: لماذا أنقياء القلب؟ ليس لأن الله يتجلى لهؤلاء فقط دون سواهم! سبحانه *متجلٍ بالفعل في كل مكان، في كل قلب، بل في كل ذرة في الوجود. *ولكن القلب النقيّ هو القلب الذي تبددت غيومه وسحبه ودخانه فاستطاع من ثم أن يعاين هذا التجلي أخيرا وأن يشهد هذا النور الباهر المشرق دون انقطاع في كل الوجود منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد!


(المعاني نفسها يطرحها القديس *أنطونيوس *الكبير في الفيلوكاليا عند شرحه لماذا يبدو الله "*متغيرا*": يفرح بالأبرار ويُظهر رحمته لهم بينما يتحول عن الأشرار ويحجب وجهه عنهم. «*إن الله لا يفرح ولا يغضب*» هكذا يبدأ قديسنا حديثه. إنما هو نحن ـ _بمشابهتنا لله _ـ الذين نقترب حتى الاتحاد معه، أو بالعكس نبتعد ـ _بخطايانا _ـ فننفصل عنه. أخيرا بعد مزيد من الشرح يختم قديسنا الكبير بتشبيه جميل: «*إننا إذا قلنا أن الله هو الذي يتحول بعيداً عن الأشرار نكون كمن يقول أن الشمس هي التي تحجب نورها عن الشخص الأعمي*!»).

فهكذا الله جل شأنه وهكذا شريعته وسائر وحيه ـ قديمه وجديده: نستقبل منه ليس حسب *إرساله هو *سبحانه ولكن حسب *قدرتنا نحن على الاستقبال. *هكذا يبدو لنا أن الشريعة تتغير، أن الكتاب يتغير، أن الله نفسه يتغير، لكن الحقيقة هي أننا نحن الذين نتغير! 

* * *​
أخيرا صورة خير من ألف كلمة: تذكرت هذه الصورة* التي أستخدمها أحيانا لشرح بعض المفارقات الشبيهة وقد وجدتها تصلح هنا أيضا لتقريب الأمر إليك قليلا. تأمل معي فضلا هذه الصورة جيدا: 




​ 
مفتاح الصورة:
* الله هنا ـ تنزّه عن كل صورنا ـ هو مصدر النور الوحيد. 
* الصندوق هو عقل الإنسان (وأقصد عقله وقلبه وضميره ووعيه إلخ. "الشرط الإنساني" عموما. نكتفي هنا للاختصار بكلمة "عقل" فقط). 
* أخيرا هذا الحائط بالزهور التي عليه هو الكتاب المقدس. 

​الآن: ما هو *مصدر *الكتاب المقدس (أو الزهور)؟ إنه الله قطعا (مصدر النور). هذه الزهور كما ترى: النور ليس فقط *مصدرها *بل هي نفسها أيضا *من نور*. فهكذا الكتاب وكل ما فيه: *إلهي بكل معنى الكلمة قطعا ويقينا.*

*ولكن في الوقت نفسه*: هذه الزهور "*يحددها*" بل حتى "يفرضها" عقل الإنسان، وليس الله! لو أن بهذا العقل (الصندوق) أشكال طيور مثلا لا زهور: لظهرت على الحائط (في الكتاب) طيور لا زهور. لو أن به أشجار لظهرت أشجار. لو أن به صخور لظهرت صخور. لو أن بالعقل حيات وعقارب: *لظهر حتى "نور الله" سبحانه في هيئة حيات وعقارب!*

فهذا ببساطة هو *كيف ظهرت القسوة والحروب والعنف في الكتاب المقدس ولماذا ظهرت!
*
وعليه: رغم أن مصدر الكتاب *هو الله قطعا *فإن العنف فيه أو القسوة هي بالأحرى *قسوة الإنسان *الذي استقبل الكتاب لا قسوة الله (قسوة العقل والقلب والضمير إلخ، قسوة _الشرط الإنساني _عموما)! هذا الشرط الإنساني هو ما "حدد" الكتاب هكذا ـ ليس *برغم *أن "اللا محدود" هو المصدر، بل بالأحرى *بسبب *ذلك! إنها الطريقة الوحيدة التي "يتجسد" بها فكر الله ووحيه اللا محدود، فيظهر محدودا، فيدركه من ثم العقل!


 (إلا طبعا إذا عدنا لخيالات اللاهوت الشعبي** وتصوّرنا القدوس سبحانه "رجلا كبيرا في السماء" يلقي بالأوامر هكذا مباشرة إلى نبيه كما يلقي ملك أو سلطان بالأوامر إلى وزيره)! 


_________________

* هذه الصورة تفسر ـ على نحو *مبسط جدا *ـ ظاهرة العنف في الكتاب والقسوة في الشريعة وكل هذه الإشكاليات التي تشكو منها. مرة أخرى: هذه ليست "الصورة الكاملة"، هذا عرض جزئي *مبسط جدا*، لتقريب *فكرة واحدة فقط، *فلا تأخذ الأمور حرفيا رجاء، أو تتخيل أن هذه حقا صورة كل شيء أو نموذج لحركة الوحي الإلهي كلها إجمالا.

** هذا "*الموديل*" أو النموذج الشعبي ـ كما أوضحنا في موضع آخر ـ ليس مشكلة بحد ذاته، ما دام يصلح "مركبة" أو طريقا للوصول إلى الهدف الأسمى أخيرا، ألا وهو معرفة "المطلق" وإدراكه عبر "الشركة" أو "الخبرة" المباشرة. المشكلة تظهر فقط عندما ننسى أنه مجرد "موديل" عقلي للشرح والتقريب ثم نتعامل معه كـ"حقيقة" حرفية! فهذا *تحديدا *هو الخطأ هنا! هذا تحديدا هو أساس هذه الشبهة ووقودها، بل معظم الشبهات الكتابية عموما!
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 أبريل 2019)

ما وصلت ليه من فهم المقالة
ان الكتاب المقدس الله هو مصدر  الوحيد ولكن الإنسان استقبل فكرة القداسة بتحريم عماليق 
وصية محبة وحقوق الآخرين بقتل القاتل بطريقه العصر الموجود به 
وهكذا كان استقبال الوحي 
ولكن هل بنفس الطريقه في العهد الجديد ؟


----------



## خادم البتول (29 أبريل 2019)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ما وصلت ليه من فهم المقالة
> ان الكتاب المقدس الله هو مصدر  الوحيد ولكن الإنسان استقبل فكرة القداسة بتحريم عماليق
> وصية محبة وحقوق الآخرين بقتل القاتل بطريقه العصر الموجود به
> وهكذا كان استقبال الوحي
> ولكن هل بنفس الطريقه في العهد الجديد ؟


 

وأين هو العهد الجديد؟  العهد الجديد لم *يُكتب *أصلا، لم *يتحدد *في هيئة "*كلام*" أو *يتجسد *في "*لغة*" محدودة بثقافة الإنسان وأفكاره ومفاهيمه. العهد الجديد هو "*عهد النعمة*" اللا محدودة، وهو العهد "*الأبدي*" اللا محدود، ولذلك تجاوز القدوس هذه المرة كل الحدود وأتي بالعهد مباشرة إلى *القلب*: «*أجعل شريعتي في داخلهم وأكتبها على قلوبهم*»! فالقلب فقط هو ما يستطيع استقبال هذا اللامحدود وإداركه (كما نرى مثلا في إحدى الإشارات كيف أن القلب لا يخضع حقا للزمن: «جعل *الأبدية في قلبهم*، التي بها يدرك الإنسان *عمل الله من البداية إلى النهاية*»). العهد الجديد إذا ـ ومحل انعقاده هو *القلب *هذه المرة ـ يتجاوز عمدا "العقل" وسائر شروطه، يرتفع عن كل القيود التي قد تفرضها اللغة أو الثقافة أو القومية أو الجنس إلخ، وهكذا يتحقق فيه قول الرسول: «*ليس يهودي ولا يوناني. ليس عبد ولا حر. ليس ذكر ولا أنثى، بل كلكم واحد في المسيح يسوع*».

أما إذا كنت تقصد "كتاب" العهد الجديد فهو كتاب "عن" العهد وليس نص العهد، وهو يخضع لا شك لنفس المبدأ ما دام "*كتابا*" (إلا إذا افترضنا مثلا أن اليونانية أقرب إلى الله من العبرية)! لاحظ هنا فضلا أن _كتاب _العهد القديم هو نفسه كتاب الناموس، وكلاهما بالتالي *محدود *بحدود "*الإنسان العتيق*". أما _كتاب _العهد الجديد فهو إشارة _محدودة _لهذا العهد _اللامحدود_، إشارة _خارجية _لهذا الناموس _الداخلي_، الذي ينقشه روح الله مباشرة على قلب "*الإنسان الجديد*". بل هذا هو سبب "تجديد" العهد أصلا، لأن الإنسان نفسه ـ *بالمسيح *ـ صار جديدا. لذلك يقول لسان العطر: «*إذ خلعتم الإنسان العتيق مع أعماله، ولبستم الجديد الذي يتجدد للمعرفة حسب صورة خالقه *(اللامحدودة) *حيث *(تسقط بهذه المعرفة كل الحدود البشرية، بالتالي) *ليس يوناني ويهودي، ختان وغرلة، بربري سكيثي، عبد حر، *(وحين تسقط الحدود البشرية تستعلن بالتالي حقيقة الحقائق كلها وتشرق أخيرا شمس الشموس، التي هي المسيح) *بل المسيح الكل وفي الكل»!*


نكتفي على أي حال بهذا القدر. ربنا يعطيك نعمة وبركة ويساعدنا جميعا لفهم معانيه التي لا تنفد وأسراره التي لا تنتهي! سلام ونعمة. 

​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 مايو 2019)

محتاج افهم هل ما قلته ينطبق علي التحريم في العهد القديم والجديد


----------



## خادم البتول (25 مايو 2019)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> محتاج افهم هل ما قلته ينطبق علي التحريم في العهد القديم والجديد




أهلا أستاذنا الحبيب .. ما قلته مبدأ عام ينطبق على جميع الصفات البشرية والمفاهيم العقلية الإنسانية التي نخلعها على الله وعلى وحيه الشريف (كالعنف مثلا، أو القسوة، وهو موضوع السؤال هنا). أما "التحريم" فهو فرع  من هذه القضية ويحتاج تفصيلا خاصا، لكي نفهم أولا ما هي *علة التحريم *أصلا؟ لماذا الخطيئة *خطيئة*؟ لماذا يقول الله: لا تقتل، لا تزنِ، لا تسرق.. إلخ؟ لماذا لا يتركنا الله ببساطة نفعل ما نريد، ما لم يضر أحدا؟ مثلا في الزنى: «إذا كنت أنا راضي وهي راضية» كما يقول التعبير المعروف، فلماذا يتدخل الله شخصيا ويمنعنا من ذلك ويفسد بالتالي متعتنا؟

هذا يخرج قليلا عن نطاق سؤالك هنا ولكن باختصار: الخطيئة خطئية لأنها ببساطة تؤدي إلى "*خـلل*" في التكوين الروحي للإنسان ومن ثم في حياته كلها بل في العالم بأسره! الخطيئة باختصار *تكسر *"*قوانين التوازن*" التي خلق الله كل شيء وفقا لها! بل هذا نفسه هو أيضا سبب العقوبة التي تترتب على الخطيئة، لأن العقوبة لا تهدف إلى الانتقام مثلا أو التشفّي، وإنما العقوبة بالأحرى "عاقبة" كما نقول دائما، أي نتيجة! إنها الجزء "*المُكمّـل*" للخطيئة! إنها نفس قوانين التوازن حين تختل فتضرب بالتالي في الاتجاه *المعاكس *كي يعود التوازن المفقود!


*لنضرب مثالا هنا*: تأمل "*البندول*". إنه يتأرجح يمينا ويسارا في *توازن دقيق *ما لم ندفعه في أحد الاتجاهين خارج مجاله. ولكن ماذا لو أمسكنا البندول وتطرفنا به تماما نحو اليمين مثلا ثم تركناه فجأة؟ النتيجة الحتمية هي أن يهوي البندول بكل قوته في الاتجاه *المعاكس *وأن يتطرف أيضا بحركته نحو اليسار! هكذا *تختل الحركة كلها *يمينا ويسارا، من هذا الطرف إلى ذاك (من الخطيئة إلى العقوبة) حتى يستعيد البندول تدريجيا توازنه مرة أخرى!

فهذا تشبيه *مبسط جدا *لحركة الحياة كلها والعالم ولمعنى *التوازن *الذي يشمل كل شيء في كون الله دون استثناء، من الذرة حتى المجرة!

وهذه ببساطة هي علة التحريم: لا تقتل، لا تسرق، لا تزنِ... أي* لا تخترق قوانين وجودك فيختل توازنك وتوازن عالمك بأسره دون أن تشعر!* هذا هو معنى *الخطئية *(التعدّي، الخلل، الخروج من مجال التوازن الدقيق) وهذه أيضا هي علة *العقوبة *(العاقبة، النتيجة الحتمية، الضربة في الاتجاه المقابل نتيجة الخلل)!


لذلك انظر في التكوين مثلا ـ قبل أي ناموس أو شريعة ـ وتأمل كيف يعبّر الوحي عما حدث عندما قُتل هابيل: «*صوت دم أخيك صارخ إليّ من الأرض*»! إنه *صراخ* ينطلق من الأرض! هل هناك أروع وأدلّ من هذا التشبيه؟ هكذا يصور الله في صورة بليغة هذا "*الخلل*" الذي سببته الجريمة، كأنه *صراخ يشق مسامع السماء*! ثم ما النتيجة؟ النتيجة *الحتمية *هي أن يهوِي بندول الحياة ليضرب في الاتجاه المعاكس: «*فالآن ملعون أنت من الأرض*»! وليست فقط لعنة الأرض التي «فتحت فاها» لهذا الدم واحترقت بصراخه، بل خرج أيضا قايين بعدها ليسكن «*في أرض نود شرقي عدن*»! تأمل فضلا هذا الرمز البديع: كلمة "*نود*" تعني *الخلل والاضطراب والتيه! *هكذا في هذا "النود" كانت سُكنى قايين!

وعليه: ليس هناك حقا "ملك" بالسماء يغضب ويهيج وليس هناك "إبادة" و"دموية" و"عنف" و"قسوة" وكل هذا الذي تضيفه "عقولنا" نحن بالمعنى البشري المبتذل، حاشا ثم حاشا! هذا بالأحرى "*تجديف*" كما يقول بعض الآباء. هناك بالأحرى *كسر على المستوى الروحي غير المنظور، خلل يحطم الإنسان نفسه أولا وتصرخ بسببه الأرض وتهتز أركان العالم، *تعقبه من ثم ضربات حتمية في الاتجاه المعاكس لأجل أن يعود التوازن المفقود، وهذا هو ما نسميه ـ بعد الترجمة إلى لغتنا البشرية ـ "*ضربة الرب*".. أو "*غضب الله*"!


فهذه، باختصار شديد، هي الخلفية الروحية وراء مسألة التحريم وكيف أن التحريم ـ حتى وإن تحدد _شكليا _كالشريعة بحدود البشر وثقافتهم، بقساوتهم وجهالتهم ـ إلا أنه يعبر ما زال عن حقائق وقوانين أكبر وأعمق كثيرا مما يبدو ظاهرا لعقولنا وحواسنا المحدودة. 

أشكرك ختاما على السؤال أستاذنا الحبيب مع تحياتي ومحبتي. 


​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 مايو 2019)

تمام ولكن لو كان التحريم غير دائم 
مثل أكل الخنازير او زواج من محارم


----------



## خادم البتول (26 مايو 2019)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> تمام ولكن لو كان التحريم غير دائم
> مثل أكل الخنازير او زواج من محارم


 

أستاذنا الحبيب: ليس هناك تحريم دائم وتحريم مؤقت. هذا معناه أن الشريعة تتغير وهذا شرحناه بالفعل (في تشبيه القمر على سبيل المثال). الذي يتغير، مرة أخرى، هو *الإنسان نفسه*، وهو ما يُستعلن بالتالي لهذا الإنسان ـ حسب وعيه في كل مرحلة ـ من كمالات الشريعة، وهو ما تحقق *بتمامه *آخيرا مع السيد المسيح!

*مسألة الخنزير *والحيوانات النجسة عموما على سبيل المثال: هل تسمح المسيحية ـ بناء على هذا التفكير ـ بأكل الحيونات النجسة، أو التي كانت في القديم نجسة؟ حاشا! بل بالأحرى تعيد المسيحية *تعريف النجاسة *ذاته وترفع في المقابل *مفهوم* *الطهارة *إلى أعظم معانيه وأسماها. السيد المسيح لم يلتفت إلى الحيونات أيّها نأكل وأيّها لا نأكل وإنما اشتبك مباشرة مع الإنسان نفسه ومع عقله وقلبه وروحه! هذا في الحقيقة هو هدف المسيح دائما بل غاية تجسده: *الإنسـان*! لذلك في وصية أخرى يبدو أنه خالفها أيضا ـ وصية السبت ـ قال بوضوح كلمته الخالدة: *السبت إنما جُعل لأجل الإنسان، لا الإنسان لأجل السبت! *

المسيح إذاً ـ وهو صاحب الشريعة ـ يكشف هنا أخيرا عن أعمق المبادئ وأروعها على الإطلاق: وهو ببساطة أن *الإنسان أهم من الشريعة*، بل الإنسان ـ منذ البدء ـ هدف الشريعة!

ولأن الأمر أكبر حقا من مسألة السبت، وتأكيدا لحقيقة أن *الإنسان هو الغاية *والشريعة هي الوسيلة ـ لا العكس كما يقول الفريسيون في كل زمان ومكان ـ راح له المجد يُذكّرهم بما فعله داود ولم يكن يحل له حسب الشريعة: فقال لهم: «أما قرأتم قط ما فعله داود حين احتاج وجاع هو والذين معه؟ كيف دخل بيت الله في أيام أبيأثار رئيس الكهنة *وأكل خبز التقدمة الذي لا يحل أكله إلا للكهنة، وأعطى الذين كانوا معه أيضا».* (مر 25:2) 


بهذا الفهم إذاً ـ وبهذه *المركزية للإنسان *لا للشريعة ـ نقول إن المسيح لم يلتفت إلى أيّ الحيونات نأكل وأيّها لا نأكل وإنما اشتبك مباشرة مع الإنسان نفسه ومع عقله وقلبه وروحه. وهكذا راح له المجد يعلمهم ويعلمنا جميعا *ما الطهارة حقا وما النجاسة:
*اتركوهم. هم عميان قادة عميان. وإن كان أعمى يقود أعمى يسقطان كلاهما في حفرة. فأجاب بطرس وقال له: فسر لنا هذا المثل. فقال يسوع: هل أنتم أيضا حتى الآن غير فاهمين؟ ألا تفهمون بعد أن *كل ما يدخل الفم يمضي إلى الجوف ويندفع إلى المخرج؟ وأما ما يخرج من الفم فمن القلب يصدر، وذاك ينجس الإنسان*... لأنه *من الداخل، من قلوب الناس، *تخرج الأفكار الشريرة: زنى، فسق، قتل، سرقة، طمع، خبث، مكر، عهارة، عين شريرة، تجديف، كبرياء، جهل. *جميع هذه الشرور تخرج من الداخل وتنجس الإنسان.* (مت 15، مر 7)​المسيحية إذاً لا تبيح ما كان محرّما أو تجيز ما كان نجسا، المسيحية بالأحرى *تعيد بناء العقل *الإنساني نفسه وتعيد* تشكيل مفاهيمه كلها وأفكاره ووجدانه *بما يتناسب مع "*الإنسان الجديد*" ويرفعنا حقا إلى السماء وإلى أمجاد "*بنـوة*" القدوس ذاته!

وعليه فالنجس دائما محرّم أستاذنا الحبيب ـ *دائما لا مؤقتا.* الفرق هو فقط قدرتنا نحن في كل مرحلة على فهم *ماهية* النجاسة *وماهية *الطهارة في المقابل، كذلك قدرتنا اليوم ـ في المسيح ـ على استيعاب أن القديم كله بالأحرى *رمـز *ظهر أخيرا في الجديد مرموزه، كله *ظـل *أشرقت في الجديد حقائقه!

​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (27 مايو 2019)

إذن من وضع تعريف النجاسة والطهارة في العهد القديم


----------

